# Cherry Shrimp & Danios



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Dont do it!

In 4 days $12 worth of Danios ate $30 worth of Fire Reds off of Jimmyjam.

They have/had lots of hiding places (pretty heavily planted 48g tank) but apparantly not enough or not good enough. Hopefully Theres a couple left and they'll propagate so I can scoop em out of there but I looked this morning and didn't see any.

Its too bad 

Started up a 5g planted tank so thats the new dedicated home for any shrimps...


Heed my warning!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouch!!!

Sorry to hear.

*By the way, LOVE your avatar*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Similar shrimp are used as feeder in Taiwan, they sell for about $1 per oz... Great protein source... however, the selected bred Cherry/FRs normally have a better fate than their non-coloured cousins... 

At least your Danios are super happy now.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

wait...what kind of Danios?

...Celestial Pearl Danios?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen guppies that eat adult cherry shrimps. If the fish can fit it in its mouth, it will eat it.

The key to cherry shrimp survival is always numbers. Think of them as zerglings: you need a critical mass of them so that they will overrun your enemies and not get slaughtered by tanks and marines. Except in the case of cherry shrimps, it's "reproduce" instead of "overrun".

In my 20 gallon tank, I have a dozen guppies and 30 cardinals, yet I seem to be seeing more cherry shrimps than ever these days. That's due to 2 critical factors: the big patch of java moss on one side, and the large numbers of shrimps that are breeding.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

solarz said:


> I've seen guppies that eat adult cherry shrimps. If the fish can fit it in its mouth, it will eat it.
> 
> The key to cherry shrimp survival is always numbers. Think of them as zerglings: you need a critical mass of them so that they will overrun your enemies and not get slaughtered by tanks and marines. Except in the case of cherry shrimps, it's "reproduce" instead of "overrun".
> 
> In my 20 gallon tank, I have a dozen guppies and 30 cardinals, yet I seem to be seeing more cherry shrimps than ever these days. That's due to 2 critical factors: the big patch of java moss on one side, and the large numbers of shrimps that are breeding.


I like the zergling metaphor... but I think they are more like carriers , the carriers don't die, only the interceptors do. Especially if you have enough arbiters (plants) to make them invisible.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have no idea what a zergling is, lol. 
Zebra Danios.
Ya the avatar is a real pic I took of the waterway sign in St.Catherines a few years back when I visited. (i think to buy cichlids, lol)


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

zergling is a little creature from the game Starcraft. One of them is easy to crush / kill. But in huge numbers, they swarm their targets and nothing survives....


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Starcraft player also here love your metaphor haha. Shrimp only tank is probably a good idea. I had my cherry with chilli basbora for about 3 month, though chilli are peaceful enough to not attack them the shrimps just didn't breed possibly due to stress  now that I have them in little tank of their own they finally started to carry some eggs


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kan said:


> Starcraft player also here love your metaphor haha. Shrimp only tank is probably a good idea. I had my cherry with chilli basbora for about 3 month, though chilli are peaceful enough to not attack them the shrimps just didn't breed possibly due to stress  now that I have them in little tank of their own they finally started to carry some eggs


Don't worry, with enough plant cover and enough adult shrimps (>50), you can keep them with small fish like the chili rasbora and they'll still multiply.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

watch out for those celestial guys, there small and awesome but im pretty sure there hunters. i had 4 im not sure which kind (purple with gold spots and red fins) in my giant planted tankand they always hoverd over the plants swimming around and messing with my shrimp lol..

once i saw one bite to a crystal black it was the end of those fish..

i was reading on breeding and apperently these guys are hunters, you gotta separate them from there babies.. so if theyll eat their yound theyll def eat shrimp

not 100 percent thou im a shrimp man lol, just thought they were cool untill they took a cheap shot at one of my shrimp


----------

